# Mon iPod Nano 3G reboot sans cesse



## Vichou (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème qui traîne avec mon iPod nano 3G... 
Lorsque j'écoute de la musique par exemple, et que je vais voir une photo, ou un podcast, tout s'arrête au moment ou je lance la photo en plein écran / le podcast. Je vois la pomme et j'attends deux minutes que ça redémarre...
Mais le problème a-t-il une chance d'être hardware ? J'ai beau restaurer mon iPod, ça persiste !

NB : mon iPod est formaté Mac.


----------

